# Is there anything that can be done to stop the killing of pigeons by exterminators?



## Diatom (Mar 14, 2012)

I met a guy who was completely appalled at what was going on near his house. An exterminator was killing feral pigeons to "control" the population! I've seen spikes on roofs and such, but I never would have imagined that people actually kill pigeons!

He didn't offer too many details about what was going on since he was very emotional/angry and was in a rush, but he did ask me to find out whether there was anything he could do or anyone he could call to stop the tragedy that's going on. I really hope that it isn't legal to dispose of pigeons and that there is a way we can convince these exterminators to stop! Does anyone know what I can do or suggest to this individual?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

They are classified as invasive species in the USA. Rock pigeons(all our ferals and most of our domestic ones are this type) are not native to the US. So if they are being exterminated properly there is nothing you can do about it. If you can prove cruelity then you could stop it by getting the humane society involved. So it depends if the person is licensed to exterminate them and then if he is following the proper practices.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

There is a petition site we can all chip in to sign... if you can provide the place - or know of the authorities we can forward the petition to... it would help:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/

I think spikes on roofs are just deterrents for pigeon landings - I don't think it actually kills them (perhaps someone can correct me if i'm wrong?) - it prevents pigeons from landing on the roof when they see the spikes so they fly somewhere else.

Exterminators do kill pigeons by poison - and that's terrible!!

If the world is a funnier place, I would suggest someone dressing up as the video below and "attack" the exterminator while he is doing the bad deed:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mXPSDida58


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually...people throw up their hands and give the 'invasive, non-native species' explanation all the time...and the fact is, while this may be so in some municipalities....that in and of itself does NOT mean that exterminating Pigeons is legal either nationally, statewide, or locally.

You see, every municipality has it's own health and animal welfare codes. So just because a species is 'non-native' this doesn't translate into 'anyone can kill 'em anyway they please'. Amazingly, and fortunately...our culture hasn't sunk THAT low...yet.

So...you look to animal welfare codes, you look to health codes, you look to criminal codes. Where you can get something accomplished is by doing that sorta research (or having a lawyer do it). There _are_ health and safety codes which cover Pigeon control...there are also CA state codes which cover what one can and cannot do as far as Pigeon control and treatment of any feral animal; depending on where you live. There are legal manners, and ones which are illegal. You and your neighbor should investigate these. Since you are in CA, try contacting IDA (In Defense of Animals ~ via both phone and e-mail) and inquire as to whether they can help or at least suggest resources in your area. Try multiple times until you reach someone.

Too many people throw up their hands and say 'nothing can be done'...or just speak some vague generalities which oftentimes do not apply to the codes and enforcement in your area. Some areas have an Animal Care/Control dept, some do not. Some of them address Feral Pigeons, some do not.
You would be surprised that there are written codes and laws which address such issues.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

As long as I do not poison or torture them I can kill all pigeons that I want due to there statis as invasive. I am against poisoning but depending on where you are or licensed to do so it can or can not be illegal. The problem is pigeons can be a real problem. So how do you deal with them.I can not stand the idea of them being poisoned or tortured in anyway.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

honeyrobber said:


> As long as I do not poison or torture them I can kill all pigeons that I want due to there statis as invasive. I am against poisoning but depending on where you are or licensed to do so it can or can not be illegal. *The problem is pigeons can be a real problem*. So how do you deal with them.I can not stand the idea of them being poisoned or tortured in anyway.


What problems do you think they actually cause?


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

u can inform ppl on the danger of toxins used to kill pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*It's human intervention that caused the problem to begin with.*

Actually its the humans who intervene and leave food laying around that causes the pigeon numbers to get out of control, plus the well-meaning people who actually overfeed the birds.

The birds will stay and set up house keeping and breed where there is food. feel right at home and then decide to stay. Then other humans notice their number and poop and find terrible ways to control them.

People need to stop feeding in areas where birds are not welcomed and where they are welcomed, they should be fed responsibly.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

honeyrobber said:


> As long as I do not poison or torture them I can kill all pigeons that I want due to there statis as invasive. I am against poisoning but depending on where you are or licensed to do so it can or can not be illegal. The problem is pigeons can be a real problem. So how do you deal with them.I can not stand the idea of them being poisoned or tortured in anyway.


I am pretty sure you are incorrect about this as a generalization. You keep intimating that due to their 'status' it is open season on Pigeons all the time...that is inaccurate, simplistic, and misleading...

...and it is exactly that kind of info that someone reads and throws up their hands and says "I can't do anything"...when they very well may be able to do something.

Again, I said it once and I'll say it one more time...I dunno what your particular locality enforces or not....some states/municipalities don't address the issue at all, but just as many have animal cruelty statutes, criminal and civil statutes...all of which are meant to protect the public safety and welfare.

You wanna investigate those codes...because oftentimes it may not be the fact that in and of itself, it is Pigeons which are being exterminated (although is some places, this is enough) , but rather the manner and methods which are being used which become a public hazard or risk.

This is how one needs to approach this.



Skyeking said:


> Actually its the humans who intervene and leave food laying around that causes the pigeon numbers to get out of control, plus the well-meaning people who actually overfeed the birds.
> 
> The birds will stay and set up house keeping and breed where there is food. feel right at home and then decide to stay. Then other humans notice their number and poop and find terrible ways to control them.
> 
> People need to stop feeding in areas where birds are not welcomed and where they are welcomed, they should be fed responsibly.


You make some good points, and I half-agree. 

Keep in mind, however, Feral Pigeons and other urban wildlife...native or not...are resourceful and JUST as often...they set up house a LONG time before they were deemed by someone to be a "problem".

This scenario is just as common, if not more so, than the one you described. It isn't the fact that the population exploded due to kindhearted folks feeding or overfeeding (it could just be the fact that a Flock found a good place to live), as much as there was a change in something in human attitude towards them....

Coexistence with urban wildlife...a bit of a no-brainer to some.... can be a challenging thing for the small-minded or cruel.

It is that attitude that can use a correction/adjustment just as much as other human behaviour.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I plainly stated that if the person is doing it properly by law there is nothing you can do but try and get the laws changed. I removed some feral to keep them from being shot. They are a problem when they are pooping on you your horses and equipment in a horse barn and they had no access to feed. I admit the main problem with ferals is their waste. I wish they would make it illegal to feed all feral/wild birds as feeding stations have become traps for the birds due to cats and even wild animals like ***** and they will cause birds to stay to far north and die of a fall. I feal bad for the pigeons but you can not stop something that is being done leagally except try to get the laws changed. If they netted these birds to remove them would they be able to find enough homes for ferals?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with some of what you say...but what I am pointing out is that some very common methods for eradication are, in fact...NOT legal in a lotta places. So, if someone wants to do something about improving the situation, they need to first examine what is already on the books. In a lotta places, you'd be surprised at the codes already present.

....netting...which you mention..._is very_ illegal in a number of cities already.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I agree, if you are a pigeon lover and are feeding them just think you could also be killing them. Pigeons look for food, and when there is a constant rate of food in one area most likely they will nest there. And when tehy nest their numbers increase, and therefore more will die. So please people do this responsibly and think about whose fate you are sealing.


I am not buying this, because it presumes that it is good-meaning folks who set the context and then the Pigeons are put into a bad situation.

As I noted earlier...sometimes this is a valid criticism...but just as often (no, probably more) it is the Pigeons already establishing themselves in places where there is a good food source, water, nesting places, etc. Just doing what they naturally do.....even in the absence of those who purposefully feed. Pigeons do not need feeders to establish themselves somewhere, after all. I think this is pretty obvious.

The fact is, despite places like this Forum...they are just not appreciated or respected...and oftentimes (like other urban wildlife as well) it is humans ( a species which already has very little respect for nature) who for whatever reason, one day decide they don't want them around and the situation is intolerable...and rather than consider the plethora of humane options available, they just decide have the right to do whatever they want, to make 'em disappear.....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Rock Pigeons are not regarded as invasive, not even in QLD hicksville Australia, where I live. Many local vets and wildlife carers have admitted as much to me personally.

Invasive species move into the territories of native birds and take over (hmmm-like humans...) - rock Pigeons don't do that- they cant survive without us. They were brought to our home countries by us for our pleasure, and they now need us, and they don't encroach on any other bird. They are ours, and they love us. We can treat them carelessly, or love them back.

I love them, and my life is better for it.

And far out, since when is it cool for a living being that poops a non smelly, non toxic droppings be perscecuted for that? Humans do the smelliest awfulest poops ever, that cost a fortune to deal with. Should we be culled for that?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jaye said:


> I am not buying this, because it presumes that it is good-meaning folks who set the context and then the Pigeons are put into a bad situation.
> 
> As I noted earlier...sometimes this is a valid criticism...but just as often (no, probably more) it is the Pigeons already establishing themselves in places where there is a good food source, water, nesting places, etc. Just doing what they naturally do.....even in the absence of those who purposefully feed. Pigeons do not need feeders to establish themselves somewhere, after all. I think this is pretty obvious.
> 
> The fact is, despite places like this Forum...they are just not appreciated or respected...and oftentimes (like other urban wildlife as well) it is humans ( a species which already has very little respect for nature) who for whatever reason, one day decide they don't want them around and the situation is intolerable...and rather than consider the plethora of humane options available, they just decide have the right to do whatever they want, to make 'em disappear.....



It just goes to show, if some of the people that hate pigeons, if they were to have one as a pet they would no longer hate them. Seeing how wonderful birds they are
Lucas


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it does depend on the local laws
but if it is legal to for them to be killed, it needs to be done humanely,animal cruelty laws apply to everyone, most extermination companies do not follow them
like drowning a animal is considered inhumane, breaking it's neck is not believe it or not
your best chance of getting them to stop is to make it public, hopefully the public will put enough pressure on them to stop
i know a rehabber that managed to put a stop to the use of avitrol in her city, she kept getting sick and dying birds, and not just the targeted species (pigeons), , but it started with face book, then small town papers, then larger news papers and eventually the news
i have gone as far as contacting PETA to get a local very large company to stop killing them, no one wants them on their back
here's an interesting article about exterminators and their disgusting practices
http://www.examiner.com/urban-wildlife-in-national/nuisance-wildlife-abuse-buyer-beware


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bella_F said:


> Rock Pigeons are not regarded as invasive, not even in QLD hicksville Australia, where I live. Many local vets and wildlife carers have admitted as much to me personally.
> 
> Invasive species move into the territories of native birds and take over (hmmm-like humans...) - rock Pigeons don't do that- they cant survive without us. They were brought to our home countries by us for our pleasure, and they now need us, and they don't encroach on any other bird. They are ours, and they love us. We can treat them carelessly, or love them back.
> 
> ...


others think differently and our goverments make up the verbage and outlook on these birds here in VA.

they are listed thus way in much of the US, in my state they are and can be shot all year long. they are defined as...quote "Species Defined as “Nuisance” Wildlife".

rock pigeon is then listed with others. then

"Under state law, these species can be killed at any time and in any manner that is legal under state and local laws. A hunting or trapping license is required, unless exempt. It is NOT legal to trap wildlife live and move it to another location."


----------

